# Blossom the Clydesdale



## Blossom the Clydesdale (Apr 23, 2020)

Good evening everyone!

I am a student at a small university in Kentucky majoring in Equine Studies with concentrations in Equine Management and Equine Training. I am currently a sophomore. I started riding horses in 2008 at a therapeutic horseback riding center in my hometown. At my university, I was given more formal riding instruction in saddle seat. I am currently at the end of the advanced class, which is rather unfortunate due to the virus removing riding from the class. I have never actually owned my own horse, but there are several I have connected with over the years. My username is actually the first horse I rode at my university, and she is very loving! I joined this forum because I am looking to have a future career in the horse industry. My equine experience is very limited, so I am trying to change that to be successful in the horse industry, It is not often someone goes from the outside of the industry in, but is possible.

I hope to meet you very soon,
Blossom


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Blossom the Clydesdale!


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Welcome @Blossom the Clydesdale!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!! :wave:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome Blossom!

I learned how to ride as a kid at a saddleseat barn many, many years ago, and then took a long break from riding when I was in college and grad school. But I got back into riding as an adult by volunteering and taking lessons at a therapeutic riding program. I had such a good experience I ended up getting certified as a therapeutic riding instructor and eventually ended up taking on a "therapy horse dropout" as my personal horse since she really didn't like lesson life. She's now 26 and retired here at my farm. Although I don't ride saddleseat anymore, I have Morgans now, so it's sort of come "full circle" for me.

Hope you enjoy your time here. It's a friendly group with lots of interesting experience. Also- we LOVE pictures, so I'm sure everyone would love to meet Blossom and the other horses you work with :grin:


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

I rode a friends clydie called Blossom. I cant remember now if she is my profile pic. I guess I'll see when it posts! Otherwise I'll have to dig out a pic. Love clydies


Edited: Yep, thats Bloss in my profile pic


----------

